# Merry CWCmas!!! A general purpose christmas thread



## Judge Holden (Dec 21, 2013)

Since I could not find another christmas thread, I decided to make one. Basically feel free to sperg about your own christmas  plans/how said plans crashed and burned (if you are posting after christmas), talk about general yuletide things, or simply wish eachother happy hanukkah  so we here can share some warm Kwanzaa spirit amongst ourselves.


----------



## fuzzypickles (Dec 21, 2013)

In two days, one of my cousins is spending the night at my house. I don't know which one yet, but I'll be happy as I never see my relatives except during the holidays. Christmas Eve, more of my cousins and my aunt and uncle are also coming to my house for dinner. I'll cook up French Onion soup for everyone that night. On Christmas Day, the whole family will meet up at my other aunt and uncles' house up in North Jersey for a roast beef dinner. I'm pretty excited for it


----------



## The Dude (Dec 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Cheery Chanukah, Joyous Festivus, and all that happy horseshit.


----------



## spaps (Dec 21, 2013)

On Christmas, I'm going to watch the greatest Christmas story ever told. Yipee-ki-yay, mother fuckers.


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 21, 2013)

I like Christmas cos candy canes are good and Jesus is awesome. Merry Christmas


----------



## Watcher (Dec 21, 2013)

My PS3 is getting delivered to me on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 21, 2013)

Christmas Eve dinner with family, opening packages, coffee & cinnamon rolls Christmas morning, then I'll have q-sands at Jack in the Box (open on Christmas) for Christmas dinner before cruising around looking at & photographing light displays Christmas night.


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 21, 2013)

Bunch of family gatherings this week and my birthday the day after. I'm just glad my badass Slavic grandpa is healthy enough to have our badass Slavic Christmas Eve feast with us, he wasn't doing so well for a while, but he pulled through which makes me happy.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 21, 2013)

I hope everyone has a merry CWCmas and a happy new year!
I won't be around since I'll be on vacation for the new year so I hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Dec 21, 2013)

A Impossible Project film photo of my aluminum tree, film expired some time in 2011:


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 21, 2013)

Brother, Christmas is a great time of year. Me and my Hulkamaniacs are ready and excited for a new year. With a new year comes new challenges, new opportunities, new ways to improve oneself. And Christmas is a great time because you can spend it with your family, brother. And I consider all the little Hulksters out there to be part of my family. Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all my little Hulksters. Use Christmas break as a time to study so you can get good grades and be sure to keep up the training, the prayers and the vitamins!


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 21, 2013)

Has everyone bought their stocking stuffers, gotten their flu vaccines and put on clean briefs or panties?


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 21, 2013)

Christmas is the only day of the year my store is closed.

This year, Hanukkah started the night before Thanksgiving. Hanukkah and Thanksgiving won't converge again for about 70,000 years.


----------



## LM 697 (Dec 21, 2013)

Stratochu said:
			
		

> stocking stuffers


----------



## exball (Dec 22, 2013)

Christmas is the worst. Bah-humbug . :x I love Christmas.


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm gonna get drunk on fine whisky and eat bacon and egg sammitches.
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## Pikonic (Dec 22, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Stratochu said:
> 
> 
> 
> > stocking stuffers







Check


----------



## pickleniggo (Dec 22, 2013)

It really doesn't feel like Christmas is in three days.


----------



## Picklepower (Dec 22, 2013)

[youtube]uWVt4e-fS4w[/youtube]

[youtube]In3sApWlY1s[/youtube]

[youtube]dsqC6HRS8Lc[/youtube]


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 22, 2013)

Merry Christmas, everyone!

[youtube]mmaMfXwlq90[/youtube]

Going to Japan for this Christmas with my family.


----------



## Bugaboo (Dec 22, 2013)

Check ma light up Christmas goose


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Dec 22, 2013)

[youtube]v3frxsqWJI4[/youtube]


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 22, 2013)

You're welcome

[youtube]7BGt2om5n_w[/youtube]


I always thought this song was kinda weird...
[youtube]-XDeuokN9Bw[/youtube]


----------



## fuzzypickles (Dec 22, 2013)

[youtube]8u_c1oyaClU[/youtube]


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 22, 2013)

I love the  H.P. Lovecraft Historical Society Christmas carols   
[youtube]eT1ckkpGBBE[/youtube]
[youtube]ptP0OR-e7rI[/youtube]


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 22, 2013)

[youtube]P5MrHqZjsdI[/youtube]


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Dec 22, 2013)

Even though the majority of the people in my country (Belarus) are Orthodox Christians, a sizeable portion of the population is Roman Catholic. Thus, we have two Christmas holidays to celebrate: the 25th of December (Catholic) and the 7th of January (Orthodox). The Orthodox Christmas is generally much more serious than the over-commercialized Catholic Christmas. 
However, people give presents around here on New Year's Eve, like in most former republics of the USSR that are not Muslim.


----------



## cheersensei (Dec 22, 2013)

If I'm not called upon to do a double tomorrow, I plan on making some chocolate truffles to take over to my in-laws on Tuesday afternoon. My manager scheduled me to two AM utility shifts(fingers crossed that it stays that way) and thankfully granted my request for Christmas day off. I'm looking forward to spending the day with my in-laws, their dogs and cat, my husband, and not answering my phone if it's work.


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Dec 22, 2013)

Merry Whatever You Celebrate to everyone here on the forums! May your plans turn out how you hope and if not, well, that sucks. 

Since I'm unable to get home for the holidays, I'll be having friends over for a dinner followed by a lovely party with copious amounts of alcohol.


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 22, 2013)

Tonight I'm gonna watch my usual holiday special line-up. They are on video tapes taped way back in the 90s so there are still all of those nostalgic commercials on them in between.


----------



## MysticMisty (Dec 22, 2013)

Going to be spending time with my family (but unfortunately not with my fiance since he'll be with his family). We'll finish wrapping gifts and such in Christmas Eve and open presents on Christmas morning. In the afternoon we'll have Christmas dinner (turkey AND ham!) and do whatever when we're stuffed. Maybe a movie or a game.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 22, 2013)

My parents and uncle and I go over to my grandma's house the next town over for Christmas eve, and then we all head out to the valley to spend Christmas day with the rest of my family. My Aunt makes seriously dank cheesy potato cassorole.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Dec 22, 2013)

It's going to be a tough one this year. My sister is seriously mentally ill and declining daily. I feel horrible and selfish for resenting her for "ruining" Christmas with her crazy outbursts, random crying jags and violence. I feel like a terrible sister for thinking, "why can't she be normal for one day?" I know she can't help it. But its hard.


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 23, 2013)

littlebiscuits said:
			
		

> It's going to be a tough one this year. My sister is seriously mentally ill and declining daily. I feel horrible and selfish for resenting her for "ruining" Christmas with her crazy outbursts, random crying jags and violence. I feel like a terrible sister for thinking, "why can't she be normal for one day?" I know she can't help it. But its hard.



For what it's worth you have my sympathy,Mental illness in those close to you is hard,especially in the holiday/happy season.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm sorry, littlebiscuits. That sounds rough.

I'm not planning anything unusual. Just a quiet day at home with my parents and brother. My brother has until Thursday off so I'll get to hang out with him a lot this week.


----------



## LM 697 (Dec 23, 2013)

[youtube]KRBrqnXfXpc[/youtube]


----------



## fuzzypickles (Dec 23, 2013)

littlebiscuits said:
			
		

> It's going to be a tough one this year. My sister is seriously mentally ill and declining daily. I feel horrible and selfish for resenting her for "ruining" Christmas with her crazy outbursts, random crying jags and violence. I feel like a terrible sister for thinking, "why can't she be normal for one day?" I know she can't help it. But its hard.


I thought things were bad when my brothers got into a tiff this evening, and then I read your story. Mental illness sucks for everyone; for both the person with it and his or her loved ones. Hopefully you'll see something good out of this Christmas.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm now soliciting gifts! XD


----------



## littlebiscuits (Dec 23, 2013)

fuzzypickles said:
			
		

> littlebiscuits said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aww, you guys the best. Sorry to ruin the happy Christmas thread with my drama. Mental illness in a family is horrible. If you'll allow me a "Very Special Cwcki Forum Christmas" moment, I would like to say, escaping to a forum full of hilarious people speculating and chattering about some of the biggest weirdos the internet has to offer, really helps.   

Aww, man you guys made me get all sentimental. I'll go back to being a cynical bitch now.


----------



## Night Terror (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll be shooting Germans and pulling glass out of my feet. Can't wait.


----------



## Pine Tar (Dec 23, 2013)

Spending time with family, naturally.

And publishing a sequel to "The JEW Who Stole CWCmas,"


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Dec 23, 2013)

Tomorrow we're having dinner with some other Fil-Am families.  We're providing the smoked turkey and the Jack Daniel's.  

Christmas day, I'll probably cook a ham and serve that up for dinner.


----------



## c-no (Dec 23, 2013)

On Christmas day, my family and I will get whatever gifts we have to give. To be honest though, this isn't much Christmas spirit for me or my family this year but there was enough to set up the Christmas lights, even then I'm sure the morning of Christmas will be good enough, being around family rather than trying to having like four or five presents would be better after all, isn't that what Christmas is suppose to be?


----------



## LM 697 (Dec 23, 2013)

[youtube]tU1iTBFPze0[/youtube]


----------



## Zim (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, I'm working on Christmas eve and Christmas.   

I'm sort of a nice guy and since I have no family here I took shifts of people who do so they can enjoy Christmas with theirs. Afterwords, I'm hopping a plane and going to my familie's Christmas and then New Years will probably involve some drinking of fine whiskey and Street Fighter 2 Turbo tournaments (on SNES no less!)  with my friends.

And littlebiscuits you get all my   's and I hope you have a merry cwcmas!


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 24, 2013)

I have to work Christmas Eve too... restaurant closes at 2, but I have to stay an hour after that to help close the place up. The only day the restaurant is closed ever is Christmas. Hopefully it isn't super busy. 

but oh well, I get to see Badass Slovak Grandpa this evening for the first time in several months, I'm so glad he is feeling better after that pelvic fracture. Whenever I tried to visit him in the hospital after work, he was usually either sleeping or attending physical therapy. Can't wait to eat some traditional sauerkraut soup, yum yum. I also hope he approves of my rum balls I made for dessert to go with the prune cake.


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 24, 2013)

I haz whole week off. Today I'm gonna fuck around on the interwebbies until I have to go to my parents' church acquaintances' place (my mom is as bad a cook, as crazy as and almost as much a hoarder as  , so dinner at the 'rents place isn't possible) for Christmas Eve dinner, I'll be isolating with my iPod, a plate of food and the church acquaintances' dog in the garage, might open a few packages, then I'm taking pics of Christmas lights, going home and getting myself into a food coma with macaroni salad, fudge, chocolate-covered pecans and other grub I sneak home from the dinner in my backpack full of gladware dishes and books, and hopefully crashing into slumber.

Christmas Day means going into my dad's hunting trophy room, an oasis among a House Tour One-grade hoard, to open packages, eat pastries and drink coffee, then I'm going home and having q-sands for Christmas dinner because Jack in the Box is open.


----------



## pickleniggo (Dec 24, 2013)

Trying to get out of bed right now to get ready for work. I have a short shift today, then I'm going to go to my parent's house because I begged my mother to make appetizers for dinner. I have off tomorrow and then I have to be up at 5am the next day so I can't enjoy my usual Christmas drinking shenanigans.  
Friday I finally get to see my best friend - who I haven't seen since August when she went to boot camp. I'm gonna make us some margaritas and probably some homemade jalapeño mac and cheese.   

Merry Cwcmass to each and every one!


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Dec 24, 2013)

Never forget.


----------



## champthom (Dec 24, 2013)

I know I sometimes am hard on you people for sperging and A-Logging and I know certain image boards give us a hard time for that. Yes, some of you are a bit...odd.... but I think for the most part, you're all pretty cool, chill people. 

When I first made this forum, my main intention was to just provide an outlet for people to talk about Chris that wasn't on the CWCki proper's talk pages. In the back of my mind, I wanted a forum to emulate PVCC and it's sense of community but that wasn't my main concern, it was mostly utilitarian. But over time, we've become a close community. People here have become close friends, relationships have been formed, people have discovered new things to try, people have organized gaming groups with people here, it's quite amazing. 

I think even if some of us are a bit eccentric, and have our faults, I feel like we have an atmosphere of community and fellowship, whereas certain other boards have a very hostile atmosphere where you have to worry about saying the wrong thing and being declared a lolcow so you have to declare a lolcow before you get declared one and it's a very hostile, agitated environment. I think some people here wish to be PVCC members but I think the fact of the matter is, the only big draw about PVCC is the sense of community and I think we've done a pretty good job at emulating that here. 

I wish you all a Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, and Happy Holidays in general. Let's have another good year.


----------



## Rio (Dec 24, 2013)

Going to have to figure out something to make tomorrow, as we're apparently having some guests over to celebrate Christmas with us through the medium of good food, which is as far as I'm concerned the best way to celebrate Christmas. I might make a quiche or something, but I'll have to figure out a way to make it christmassy. If nothing else I'll just make sure it's delicious enough that people won't care if it's not Christmassy.

I also got invited by two families of friends to celebrate Christmas with them, if I was still in the US during Christmas, but as of two days ago, I'm back home so that's not happening, but I was pretty flattered that not one but two families of some of the friends I have like me enough to invite me to celebrate Christmas with them. Made me feel all warm and fuzzy on the inside.   

Unfortunately, I couldn't really re-arrange my return flight, so I couldn't really take them up on their offers.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Happy.

...shit, I fucked up, I fucked up, hap- merry new yea- shit, I fucked up, I fucked up


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 24, 2013)

Since this is cwcmas eve, and this does not technically fit into the santa thread, i present to you my "night before cwcmas" poem i wrote for last year's christmas which was somehow saved on pastebin

_Twas the night before CWCmas, and in the house and the yard
Not a creature was stirring, not even a tard.
The fapcups were hung by the chimney with care,
In hopes that Sonichu soon would be there.

The autist was slumbering all snug in his bed,
While visions of free china danced in his head.
And snorlax in her thong, and me in my mask,
Had settled for drunk anal sex, and rum from a flask.

When out on the lawn there arose such a commotion,
I pulled myself out of Barb (though i needed some lube lotion).
Heading to the window I quickly fell over some junk,
Flew out of the window, to find I was covered in spunk.

The moon on the breast of the new-fallen cum
Let me see how much there was, I could even have swum.
When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But a hundred naked trolls, and many kegs of beer.

With a pickle clad leader, dick big as a canoe,
I knew in a moment it must be Michael Snyder the Jew.
More rapid than weens his minions they came,
And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name!

"Now Mao! now, Billy! now, Bluespike and Alec!
On, Liquid! On, Jack! on, Jason and Surfshack!
To the top of the porch! to the top of the wall!
Now fap away! fap away! fap away all!"

As a pedoforks last fap before being shived with a shank,
The trolls increased their vigor as they continued to wank
Soon up to the house-top the Trolls they spewed,
Over the Kegs full of beer, and over me too!

And then, in a moment, I saw on the shed
The prancing of a transsexual, as it skinned a dog which was dead.
I lumbered back inside, and was turning around,
When down the stairs Clyde Cash came in with a bound.

He was dressed all in leather, from his head to his foot,
his clothes were all tarnished with feces and troll-loot.
A bundle of dildos he had flung on his back,
And I noticed he had stashed the relics of fail in a sack.

His eyes-how they twinkled! his dimples how merry!
He was so fucking hot, I would have let him pop my cherry!
His orange little mouth was drawn up like a bow,
And as he unfurled the autism papers, he whispered he had much he would show.

The stump of a joint he placed between my teeth,
And the smoke it billowed filled me with happy relief.
He had an dark tan face and glorious guido hair,
That made me laugh like a sperg, but then I heard Chris bellow and swear!

He was obese and oily, a right hideous old schmuck,
And I laughed when I saw him (though I was high as fuck)
But the clench of his teeth and the word "faggot" writ on head,
Let me know I had an imminent pants shitting to dread.

Clyde spoke Not a word, but went straight to his work,
filled Chris's eyes with mace, then pimp slapped him with a jerk.
And as the manchild covered me with his feculant blight,
Clyde gave me a nod, and he whispered "good night"!

He sprang to his van, to his team gave a shout,
And away they all flew, Snyder still cumming all about
But I heard him exclaim, ‘ere he drove far, far away,
"Happy CWCmas to all, and to Chris Chan, JULAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY"_


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 24, 2013)

Spent what little money I have getting a little gift for myself because everyone I know who'd like it lives thousands of miles away from me. Made a little addition to my key chain collection:


----------



## Pine Tar (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, here's my CWCmas story: http://arpaat.deviantart.com/art/The-JE ... -344069710

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 24, 2013)

My gay 50 year old uncle is wearing a Pink Floyd/MLP:FIM t-shirt.

That's it, Christmas is ruined.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Dec 24, 2013)

[youtube]vmEfFlbqbbY[/youtube]


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2013)

[youtube]pB2l6UESSyo[/youtube]

I'm going to spend Christmas lunch with my neighbours and tommorow I'm spending the day with my cousins. They kind of need support right now, their oldest brother (the cousin I mentioned in the RIP thread) died a few weeks ago. His wife and kids will be their too and I'm bringing presents for them.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Dec 24, 2013)

We're having a white Christmas around here because we got snow this morning


----------



## fuzzypickles (Dec 24, 2013)

[youtube]7mO4w7g0rjE[/youtube]


----------



## Smokedaddy (Dec 25, 2013)

LITTLE-KNOWN but ACTUAL FACTUAL FACTOID:  On Christmas 1818, the organ in Franz Gruber's church in Salzburg wasn't working because rats had eaten holes in the bellows. _Silent Night_ (aka _Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht_) was therefore originally written for, and performed on, guitar.


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 25, 2013)

Smokedaddy said:
			
		

> LITTLE-KNOWN but ACTUAL FACTUAL FACTOID:  On Christmas 1818, the organ in Franz Gruber's church in Salzburg wasn't working because rats had eaten holes in the bellows. _Silent Night_ (aka _Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht_) was therefore originally written for, and performed on, guitar.



So those poor rats only got bellows for Christmas lunch ? Awww , poor ratties


----------



## fuzzypickles (Dec 25, 2013)

It's 1:30 in the morning where I am now, but in any case, Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## c-no (Dec 25, 2013)

From 12:00 A.M. here in Southern California, Merry Christmas everybody!!


----------



## SkeletonGrandma (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas you turkeys


----------



## Zim (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Cwcmas to 'tard and to 'tard a good night!


----------



## Surtur (Dec 25, 2013)

Have a Glad Jul everyone!


----------



## Mourning Dove (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Golly (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, CWCki Forums! 
As someone who lurks much more than they post (it's a lot of lurking), I'd just like to say how nice it is to be able to come to a place where people are about as invested in the Chris-Chan stuff as I am while still remaining pretty pleasant and decent human beings. 

So with that said, peace on earth, good will toward menchildren!


----------



## snowkitten91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, everybody! Hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## Overcast (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, you DORKS!


----------



## c-no (Dec 25, 2013)

Even though I already said it, Merry Christmas everybody, especially that frick exball, hope you are enjoying the gift I sent ya.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 25, 2013)

It's been a great Christmas over here so far. My dad went ahead and got everyone kick ass gifts, but everyone's had a little imperfection somewhere. He got me a pedal board without any pedals, a headset for my brother which he's sort of struggling to install, books that my sister already read, and an elliptical that can only hold a capacity of 250 which is supposed to be for everyone to use, but the only people fit enough to use it are me and my sisters. Oh, and my sister got me a new hat... with the ink thing still on it. We're getting everything sorted out so we can stop laughing about our messed up gifts. That aside, we were, for the most part, sitting around and being a family. Me and my sister were on tumblr and looking up youtube videos and terribad deviantart accounts, and my other sister and brother were playing that Rayman game. Oh, and my sister got a thingy to learn guitar and it came with one of those cheap starter ones. Tuned it for her and hogged it for the most part. But yeah, it's going much better than last year, maybe because my brother actually liked the gifts he got this year.


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 25, 2013)

Got a decent TV (for once, nice little 24-inch Sansui HDTV flatscreen, sayonara CRT Philips-Magnavox that's as old as me and is the same type & style Bob had if memory serves!), Evanescence, Lowrider Magazine Cruisin' Oldies and Underground Oldies Collection CDs, a decorated toolbox to keep my tattoo-shop, Spencer's, Hot Topic & Harley-Davidson bling in, a couple preowned diecast lowriders, my eagerly awaited minifigs, and lots of snacks & leftovers, since Christmas was celebrated yesterday, not gonna leave my apartment until it comes time to get q-sands at Jack in the Box and will be behind a screen or pages of a book all day.

Right now I'm gorging myself on homemade macaroni salad and Java Monster, listening to Evanescence, tomgirling just a little bit and enjoying a holiday in solitude (still working on the emotional support/companion dog thing)


----------



## Overcast (Dec 25, 2013)

Well before Christmas, my dad got me and the rest of the family set up to ride in a party limo to check out all the best lights in town. There was this one house that had Calvin and Hobbes style decorations, which had the snowmen picketing the front of the house. 

We just opened gifts too. I got a PS4, a VITA, some new games, shirts, ect. And soon we're going to have lobster. Can't wait!

Once again, Merry Christmas you friken fricks.


----------



## c-no (Dec 25, 2013)

Last night, my family and I opened gifts. There wasn't much since what we got was pretty much gift cards, I got a total of $125 with $20 spent on some games from Steam.   Also got a shaving kit which helps since I need to shave. The last gift I have are two tickets to AMC for whatever movie I pick that the cinema has. Today, my family and I have a Christmas meal composed of Filipino food and some non-Filipino food and it's all good.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a lot of clothes, the three seasons of the original series of Star Trek, the entire series of a Western I like, some candy, a cup with the mascot of the college I went to, and $40 in cash 

Merry Christmas to all the Christorians


----------



## spaps (Dec 25, 2013)

Today I got Commando, Total Recall and both Ace Venturas on DVD, a bunch of Army of Darkness Comics, an awesome Archer shirt and a Die Hard one, some socks, some underwear, and an Archer calender. 

Merry Christmas, shitlords.


----------



## LM 697 (Dec 25, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Today I got Commando










			
				spaps said:
			
		

> I got Commando










			
				spaps said:
			
		

> Commando











Spoiler


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 25, 2013)

I got 2 pairs of pants and some new underwear.

I know I'm old now because I'm actually quite satisfied with these gifts.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

I would join you in the discussion of gifts, but I didn't get anything.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Dec 25, 2013)

For Compy:


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Dec 25, 2013)

Christmas was pretty lean this year but I'm fine with that. Next year I've vowed to celebrate Christmas, Hannukah, and Kwanzah all in the same year. 


Merry Christmas you happy motherfuckers.


----------



## MysticMisty (Dec 25, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Total Recall.


There original Total Recall? I got that too! I also got Indiana Jones movies, really nice colored pencils, a 2014 calendar (space themed), and some gift cards and money.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Dec 25, 2013)

My 9 year old cousin made me a bracelet out of elastic bands. I really like it.


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 25, 2013)

lets see...

a kindle loaded with all my favourite books and uni textbooks

booze

a new wallet...full of moneyz from my great aunts

booze

a full set of kitchen apperatus including a ken wood food machine, a good knife set and new cast iron frying pan among other things

booze

french chocolates and weird aftershave stuff

and booze


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Dec 25, 2013)

Stalin said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> I would join you in the discussion of gifts, but I didn't get anything.


Well what does one get Stalin for Christmas?..... apart from Eastern Europe.

I got a watch from TokyoFlash, which was a very pleasant surprise.
Merry Christmas to the Cwcki community, I hope Santa brings you all sweethearts!


----------



## spaps (Dec 25, 2013)

MysticMisty said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the original.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh  I just got a bracelet. Does anyone want a bracelet? I'm not wearing this shit so its either going in the mail or the trash.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Dec 25, 2013)

I just had Christmas dinner. I'm now going to go to my room and  

Edit: I didn't  I watched one of my DVD's.


----------



## The Tyrant (Dec 25, 2013)

Christmas has been going well, so far. Father is taking a nap, and I am currently over at the grandparents. Just had prime rib with seasoned broccoli, French bread slices and baked potatoes. I would have had salad, but the iceberg lettuce did not look appetizing at all... I really wish that I could feel a little more jolly, but oh well.

Merry Christmas, Cwckiforums! May your holidays be filled with all of the delights you wish for!


----------



## Springblossom (Dec 25, 2013)

I look like I swallowed a beanbag right now. I ate so much I can't believe it.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 25, 2013)

The Tyrant said:
			
		

> Christmas has been going well, so far. Father is taking a nap, and I am currently over at the grandparents. Just had prime rib with seasoned broccoli, French bread slices and baked potatoes. I would have had salad, but the iceberg lettuce did not look appetizing at all... I really wish that I could feel a little more jolly, but oh well.
> 
> Merry Christmas, Cwckiforums! May your holidays be filled with all of the delights you wish for!


We had tamales covered in chili over here. I hope you choke on your heathen meal.


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 25, 2013)

since my family embraces the viking way of partying (i.e. a sustained binge over several days), today was just a warm up for the next 3 days, so we had a vaguely christmas style buffet with hams, smoked salmon, a cheeseboard, balinis, pancakes and about a dozen other things. all washed down by homemade mead (my first contribution) and homemade elderflower wine plus my sister's collection of champaign, and followed by homemade mince pies and my own recipe for blueberry cheesecake (my second contribution).

Tommorow we have the turkey dinner with literally all the trimmings you can imagine of which im making the stuffing (though i also killed and gutted the turkey in question) and which is being followed up by all the ice cream in the western hemisphere

the day after tommorow I eat roast beef at my grandmothers and all the other things she managed to seduce the local butcher into giving her

the day after the day after I dine on a seafood feast of which i have been promised all teh scallops i can shove down my throat so long as i provide the booze

the day after the day after the day after we have another buffet to just wind down

I expect to be as fat as chris after this shit is over.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## sparklemilhouse (Dec 25, 2013)

I just looked at the pics dad took of me this morning ... nobody is ever seeing these pictures. Except for my mom, because she doesn't have internet. 

LOOK AT THESE ADORABLE SOUTH PARK FIGURES I GOT.


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm 30 and my Grandmother still gave me a card with money in it.


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm 38 and I got comic books for Christmas .


----------



## fuzzypickles (Dec 25, 2013)

I got plenty of new clothes (which I really needed), Super Mario 3D World, 2 Indian cookbooks, new headphones, a shitload of money and more. I didn't ask for very much this year, but I'm satisfied with what I did get. 

My brother got sick, so he had to stay home while the rest of us went up to my aunt and uncle's house. I got to see my aunts, uncles and cousins who I never see except around this time of the year, and my best friend gave me a call wishing me a merry Christmas. In all, it was a satisfying Christmas day for me. I just wish my brother was feeling well today that way he wouldn't have missed out.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 25, 2013)

I didn't get jack shit. My son got a lot of HexBugs, Hot Wheels, and a Traxxas R/C car from me. My wife got some stuff and a counter top dish washer from my mom.

Now I'm sitting alone in my house before I have to go to work and my family is at a Christmas party. Today has been shitty and I'm ready for it to be over. I'm just dreading the noise complaint calls I'm probably going to be getting tonight.


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 25, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> I didn't get jack shit. My son got a lot of HexBugs, Hot Wheels, and a Traxxas R/C car from me. My wife got some stuff and a counter top dish washer from my mom.
> 
> Now I'm sitting alone in my house before I have to go to work and my family is at a Christmas party. Today has been shitty and I'm ready for it to be over. I'm just dreading the noise complaint calls I'm probably going to be getting tonight.



Merry Christmas Dude !, Hope your shift isn't as bad as you expect.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 25, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> I didn't get jack shit. My son got a lot of HexBugs, Hot Wheels, and a Traxxas R/C car from me. My wife got some stuff and a counter top dish washer from my mom.
> 
> Now I'm sitting alone in my house before I have to go to work and my family is at a Christmas party. Today has been shitty and I'm ready for it to be over. I'm just dreading the noise complaint calls I'm probably going to be getting tonight.


Are you sure there's not a shiny new AK hiding behind the tree?

Or perhaps a Red Ryder BB Gun?


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a lot of stuff geared towards art and gaming. I got a new program for stop motion animating so I'm super excited to try it out.

Also,  thanks to another Christorian for getting me that Tshirt based off the classic clown shirt.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 25, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure, and I got my Red Ryder BB Gun when I was 9.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Dec 25, 2013)

never mind


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you all! Mine was spent on the airplace back home. So I will have to wait for New Years Eve so I can gather with my family.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 26, 2013)

Christmas wasn't that great for me. In fact it was almost like OPL's (presumably), but with more chocolate.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Stratochu (Dec 26, 2013)

To finish my CWCmas I had q-sands (3 kids' size cheeseburgers) and curly fries, got energy drinks at the Shell station across the street, enjoyed those in the park between there and my apartment, and went home to sleep.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 26, 2013)

I had some wild ass prime rib at my aunts house, then I was given a nice cooking pot in secret santa. My toy helicopter didn't cause any riots like I was hoping. The guy who got it actually traded it for... a towel.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 26, 2013)

PvtRichardCranium said:
			
		

> http://i.imgur.com/bNx2CvK.png


What a way to spend Christmas.

Bonus points for leading him here.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Dec 28, 2013)

Christmas was a pretty quiet affair.  I mostly got kitchenware stuff--a new cuisenart and a gift card to Wal-Mart, which I partly used to buy a copy of Sleeping Dogs for my HEXBAWX and used the rest on dishware.

I made sure my family got nice gifts though.

Eldest daughter (aged 11)--my old set of Harry Potter books, a copy of "The Hobbit" in quality paperback, a new house robe, art supplies and her first cell phone.

Middle daughter (nearly 3)--she's going through her princess phase.  Everything has to be pink and have princesses or fairies.  She got a Disney Princess foldable play table and chair set, a princess dress-up kit, books, and a huge stuffed caterpillar in rainbow colors.

Youngest daughter (aged 18 months)--she's my tinkerer and my mischief maker.  She's the one that tries to cram block in the Blu-Ray player and would rather climb on top of a table than play with a toy.  She got some toy cars, a make-believe doctor's bag and play set, books, and a huge inflatable ball pit.

Wife--got an incense set, a hand mixer for the kitchen, Bath and Body Works stuff, and an autostart for the car.  I also made her a very nice home-made card that had pictures of us through our years of marriage on it.  It made her cry.


----------

